# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Dual print failure- 2nd head prints a bog blob!!!

## Raymo

Folks, Ive been trying dual printing for a change.... but hitting some issues.

I'm running Saolfish firmware and S3D as the slicer.
managed to calibrate the tool offset by hand since Sf seems to have a bug which prevents makerware calibration strips from working.
so anyway...

I create a Dual printing in S3D (using the wizard) all is well until the second head starts to print the ooze shield, then it extrudes a giant blob before starting to print.
It's like it's clearing itself...

But I already have start g-code that runs a strip accross the front of the build plate.
I also have a skirt at 10mm out and ooze shield at 5mm out, so  can'r figure it out....

This might be an S3d issue ?

----------


## noiseboy72

Feel free to post the file and I will try it on my CTC. I'm running the stock firmware, as I gave up trying to upgrade to Sailfish.

----------


## Raymo

ive attached the g-code file

----------


## Raymo

ok so I've investigated this some more and I think the issue is in Sailfish 
The gode looks fine verified using Rap3d Visual code editor. 

at the poiint where the model switches to the second print head it seems to screw up, printing very slowly and extruding very fast.


what alternatives are there for Sailfish on the Mighty board?
Any suggestions?

Thanks

----------


## alphamedia

Thanks for the information. Please share how you solved this failure of printer if it is solved now.


Thanks
Alphamedia
Hindu Spiritual books | Christian evangelism books

----------


## Raymo

Yes I found the fix....

In S3D you need to print a Skirt/Brim at 0 mm offet from the part, 2 or 3 outlines along with the Oozeshield.
This provded a good base for te oozeshield to start with and clears both nozzels.  

Workswell now.

see my voideo 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCUewayYo2g

----------

